# Question....



## chickadee (Mar 23, 2004)

Can you be a Racing Homer pigeon breeder, like Thoroughbred horses? Heh heh I need to do more homework. And I am still loking for anyone who needs to give away their pigeons around the Bay Area, California. Thanks!


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

Actually people do breed racing homers and if they're ancestors were good then you can sell them for a pretty penny[(from what I hear...)(I myself don't breed my homers and sell them)]

Have a great day








Carley



[This message has been edited by singing birdy (edited March 31, 2004).]


----------

